# المصائد النفطية Petroleum Traps



## aldambi (7 مايو 2011)

ارجو ان لا يكون الموضوع مكرر
فحبيت اليوم اليوم مشاركتكم بمرجع هام جدا عن المصائد النفطية كتب على الوورد بشرح مبسط ومعزز بالصور.
structural trap
Anticline Traps
Fault Traps 
Salt Dome Traps
stratigraphic trap
Primary Stratigraphic Traps
Secondary Stratigraphic Traps
Combination Traps
Traps Associated with salt domes
Unconformity
and others​ 
رابط التحميل http://uploadbox.com/files/4a67bef195 ​


----------



## تولين (7 مايو 2011)

بارك الله بك اخي وجزاك الخير


----------



## رائد حيران (9 مايو 2011)

شكـــــــــــرا لك على هـــــــــــــذا الموضـــــــــــــوع الجميـــــــــــل


----------



## tounsi (10 مايو 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## Haider.Alsubaih (13 مايو 2011)

Thank you


----------



## mostafa1414 (25 يناير 2012)

i cannot download it there is nothing in the link help me please


----------



## Ali Alsalh (2 فبراير 2012)

_ يعطيك العافية_


----------



## مبارك سالم الجوهي (8 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## engineer_aqeel_85 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لمجهودك


----------



## wks316 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

اخي الملف غير موجود وياريت تحطة مرفق بالمشاركة احسن من موقع التحميل


----------

